# hello from cornwall



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hi, mt name is eva, i'm a month of 30 and keep a fair few animals.

in the past i have only kept one mouse but have had many many rats. at the moment i have 18 tarantulas (11 different species) madagasgan hissing roaches and a colony of meal worms on the make as we speak to feed all those little mouths. i also have 3 snakes and a dog. i came on here because i have been speaking to some people on rfuk about starting a breeding project with mice. i am fed up with the frozen food i get for my snakes. i want to make sure what they are being fed has had h healthy happy life. i do this with my spider food so why not with the snake food. i have no intension of feeding them to the snakes live, i do not agree with that, but i loved my little ratties and i love mice as well, i want to make sure that what i feed my snakes has had a good exercise healthy diet filled life. as i said i've kept rats for the last 24 years although i have none at the moment, but i'm here to be part of the comunity, find out how to look after these best as i know it is different from keeping rats. i love some of the colours you get and want to breed pretty and healthy not just for food. if this has offended anyone i am very sorry, if not please say hi. i'm not an evil person i assure you. ^_^

here are some photos of me and my pets ^_^

link to my pets folder on facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=44061&id=1613692929&l=3f3f9e09b8


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Eva nice to meet you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

i was a little worried about comming on here because i don't like to offend people. but i also want as much information as i can get on the small fuzzies befor i commit to getting some. thank you for replies :hug:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Eva......welcome to FMB
:welcome1

That's a fascinating array of pets you have there and some really great pictures of those spiders!



gothling said:


> i am fed up with the frozen food i get for my snakes. i want to make sure what they are being fed has had h healthy happy life.


I don't see how anyone could be offended by this.

I do hope you will enjoy the forums and learn all that you want to.

xx


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

my mum has said she wants to squish all my spiders, and that something went wrong at birth that i should like them so much when she's been at war with them for decades, going to make it interesting next time she comes to stay because they live in the bedroom now ^_^


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome! I am an arachnaphobe so I can not have spiders as pets but I find I am ok with photos. I congratulate you for choosing to feed the best to your snakes, what kind do you have? I have 7 corns


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

a rosy boa, who's 4. a royal python i've had since he was a worm, so 8 now, and a grey rat snake i think he is? i was given him by a friend 2 months ago who just became pregenant and didn't want him anymore, she said he was a corn snake but he's slightly bigger and very odd paterns, with a fatter head, he looks like a wild form of a couple of the rat/corn snakes. he also had a large soft mass i thought was maybe impacted stool but i think now it had been but has passed leaving him a little saggy, i've been bathing him once a week to make him exercise and rehydrate. he seems a lot better.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

You can send me pics of your rat snake, I could help identify if you want  Might be a hybrid. Hmm, sounds like he was constitated, a swim once a week should help clear that up.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1479299&l=4584fd4577&id=1613692929


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice! I would deffinitely agree it is a grey rat. Though I am not sure that is the actual name of the species. A cross to corn snakes would look awesome.


----------

